# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 8/29/21



## jd56 (Aug 29, 2021)

Hope all had a great summer, cause this is it's  last week, then back to school for the youngins...hopefully.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as. we do love pictures!


----------



## vincev (Aug 29, 2021)

This one was a challenge. Every nut,bolt,screw,any removable part was frozen.Finally got it back together.I will look for better pieces such as a fork with more visible red darts,Fenders with no dents,nicer pedals,etc.........


----------



## detroitbike (Aug 29, 2021)

Bunch of tools and an old clock


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 29, 2021)

More work in the shop...





















Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## Sven (Aug 29, 2021)

A set of prewar CWC fenders purchased this week.


----------



## The classic roll (Aug 29, 2021)

I found this schwinn world traveler A couple Sundays ago. It was less than 5 min from where I live. The coolest part I bought it from the original owner. Just needs a really good cleaning and polishing. Everything there except the rear fender reflector and traveler decal on the chain guard. I pumped the tires up and rode it yesterday even got the wheel generator headlight and taillight working. It’s a nice ride beautiful blue should make a good winter tuneup project.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Aug 29, 2021)

I found a Coke machine in Denver for less than $50…. Runs and cools but the rest is up for opinions… Happy Sunday!


----------



## lgrinnings (Aug 29, 2021)

This 1948 Speigel Airman popped up locally at the beginning of the week. I’m traditionally a prewar and earlier type of guy, but this bike had a really cool look that vibed with me… plus it appears to be all original.


----------



## JKT (Aug 29, 2021)

I ran across another Vintage MC Patch this week..  second one is my previous find and is very fragile ..


----------



## sccruiser (Aug 29, 2021)

Saw this muscle bike hanging on a post across the street from Stax records in Memphis. Had to peek over the fence to see if it was an old shop! ...it wasnt.


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Aug 29, 2021)

Just picked up the 2nd Murray sister bike from same guy from same barn picked. Omg sweet! 
I was so excited I didn’t even read the name on the chainguard.
Now it’s an Astro Flite 
And unknown for now purple one 
Just left the flea market with it
Will be looking for the tank and rear light


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Aug 29, 2021)

Here is a few more. Time to research the deets


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Aug 29, 2021)

Looks like x28 is a fleetwing


----------



## nightrider (Aug 29, 2021)

sccruiser said:


> Saw this muscle bike hanging on a post across the street from Stax records in Memphis. Had to peek over the fence to see if it was an old shop! ...it wasnt.View attachment 1469184
> 
> View attachment 1469193



An older Lady had a shop there. She had a few goodies, but her prices were rediculous. She might still be down the street in another building.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 29, 2021)

I was thrilled to get this early boardtrack racer photo this week. Thanks to @Jesse McCauley @bikebozo for the heads up.  This scarce (kerosene version) 1896 Search Light lamp also arrived.  I have this lamp ear-marked for my 1896 John Deere bicycle.  Cool New Departure advertising piece advertising both their brakes and bells.  Lastly, Scott A @rustjunkie restored this TOC Columbia Pope tool pouch for me. Thank you everyone!


----------



## stoney (Aug 29, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> More work in the shop...
> 
> View attachment 1469152
> 
> ...



I'm liking your shop with all the old weathered wood and the galv roofing.


----------



## stoney (Aug 29, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I was thrilled to get this early boardtrack racer photo this week. Thanks to @Jesse McCauley @bikebozo for the heads up.  This scarce (kerosene version) 1896 Search Light lamp arrived.  I have this ear marked for my 1896 John Deere bicycle.  Cool New Departure advertising piece advertising both their brakes and bells.  Lastly, Scott A @rustjunkie restored this TOC Columbia Pope tool pouch for me. Thank you everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1469312
> 
> ...



Fantastic photo.  I believe that has the earliest board trackers I have ever seen.


----------



## IngoMike (Aug 29, 2021)

My little town does an annual art festival every August and it brings 1000's of people.....I pulled out all the bikes and some other junk and had a great day talking bikes and selling junk.....going to go set up for today now...


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 29, 2021)

stoney said:


> I'm liking your shop with all the old weathered wood and the galv roofing.



Thank You!! 😎


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Aug 29, 2021)

S















S*ome odds and ends,Outdoor decor,a pair of Tractor Rims,,indoor decor,,some signs,3 real.2 repo.,cans,cleaned up some Pontiac hub caps, bike display stands,and some vintage Pennants mostly Indian Head for a ceiling project,,A cool leather cap with old buttons for display,,and a 37 Flo Cycle which ,,both the cap and bike were givin to me by my buddy Carlton [Fordsnake] and will be Donated to our Local Bike Museum here in Fairfax on his behalf,,will clean it up ,,add whats needed [Thanks Ratrodz] and drop it off,,

















*


----------



## Mike Franco (Aug 29, 2021)

A couple of  License plate I pick up


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 29, 2021)

I scored this pastrami sandwich at the Second Ave Deli in NYC today.


----------



## iceman (Aug 29, 2021)

NOT MINE. My friend picked this up this week. A rare find in the wilds of Canada.w


----------



## stoney (Aug 29, 2021)

iceman said:


> NOT MINE. My friend picked this up this week. A rare find in the wilds of Canada.wView attachment 1469676



Whizzer motor setup on an Elgin Twin!!!! Rare find anywhere.


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 29, 2021)

This week received a bike from Jim @bikeyard  he did an amazing packing job! Thanks again!


Today I went on a wizzer pick and picked up 12 wizzers, bunch of engine's and lots of parts that will be for sale on here soon!


































Was a great day!


----------



## dasberger (Aug 29, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> I scored this pastrami sandwich at the Second Ave Deli in NYC today.
> 
> View attachment 1469571



Oh Man.... that right there is heaven on Rye... forget Katz's.   2nd ave all day... with half sours and chocolate soda shot.  Perfection!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 29, 2021)

few  bikes from the Niles Flea Market today


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 29, 2021)

I found this at my local flea market, laying in a box was this all aluminum Shelby headlight. Amazing that no one through it out. So i went  through the box, and everything was there. So i put it all back together and cleaned it, came out really nice! Now to get the light and horn to all work !


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 29, 2021)

A super cool new departure bell.


----------



## JRE (Aug 29, 2021)

Picked up a whole truck load of bikes and parts unfortunately they where at the beach all there life but still had a few good bikes and parts


----------



## catfish (Aug 30, 2021)

Rust_Trader said:


> A super cool new departure bell.
> 
> View attachment 1469885
> 
> View attachment 1469886



Nice! Where did you find this!


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Aug 30, 2021)

Just messaged about this one. Hope it's still avail to add to the set. 
Maybe ill work on getting a full family kit. Dad, Mom, Little Girl, Little Boy lol


----------

